# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  Denmark, Finland and Russia

## LMAC

Just got back - if anyone is planning a trip and has questions - send me a P.M. as I don't check this forum topic very often.   Libby

----------


## JEK

Did you see Petri in Finland?

----------


## LMAC

actually we did not - but he was most helpful during our planning - recommended some possibly great restaurants - but all were closed for "holidays" - obviously don't cater to the tourists - which are usually the best kind.

----------

